# Thought you guys would like this



## bdawg (Mar 20, 2013)

My daughter turns 21 in 2 weeks, so last weekend I taught her how to brew a Bavarian Hefeweizen.  It was a simple extract batch but she loved it.  We bottled it tonight and it should be ready by her 21st.

(The samples tasted great tonight)


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Teach her to like the good stuff as soon as she is Legal!  I have a 21 year old Daughter too!

Wanna see Beer Views!

Kat


----------

